# New echo pb580t at Home Depot



## chevyforlife21 (Sep 9, 2015)

Anyone have one same price as the pb500t 8 more cc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevyforlife21 (Sep 13, 2015)

Anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Sep 13, 2015)

Haven't run the 580, but a buddy has the 500. It's a solid machine. But here's a comparison chart from Echos website. I added their top shelf 770t to the comparison. With an extra 8ccs' and the increase in volume, the 580 should be a nice blower for a homeowner.


----------



## chevyforlife21 (Sep 13, 2015)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Haven't run the 580, but a buddy has the 500. It's a solid machine. But here's a comparison chart from Echos website. I added their top shelf 770t to the comparison. With an extra 8ccs' and the increase in volume, the 580 should be a nice blower for a homeowner.


I got the pb500 a few months back I'm hoping the 580 isn't much better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Sep 13, 2015)

With less than a 10% volume increase it wouldn't be that noticeable. Also note they don't give a speed figure for the 580. Possibly just an oversight, but more likely they are swapping some speed for volume. That's not enough to get up in arms about. Volume helps move piles of leaves, speed affects its ability to "scrub loose" stuck on, matted down stuff.

Don't beat yourself up looking at their newest models and marginal spec increases. It's largely marketing to drive sales. Besides, if you were going to go bigger, go BIGGER. The big Redmax or Husqvarna blowers are AMAZING! Way overkill for homeowners. Made to move piles fast so you can do more. Chasing a 10% gain is a waste if your talking changing models. Unless of course it's a chainsaw...


----------



## backhoelover (Sep 13, 2015)

they have the 580 at westend hardware gastonia nc


----------

